# LM April Theme Voting



## Bishop (Mar 30, 2015)

I need judges, people!

This one will start on the 2nd, and because there was... only two second-ings of prompts that I could see, I went ahead and put up a selection.

And of course, the final prompt is a picture prompt:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey, may I judge?


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 30, 2015)

I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUH- _being a judge!_​


----------



## kilroy214 (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll judge (bwee hee hee *rubs hands)


----------



## Guy Faukes (Apr 1, 2015)

I think any regular member can judge, Pigeon. I don't remember there being a criteria when I started. 



KellInkston said:


> I VOLUNTEER AS TRIBUH- _being a judge!_​



Hmm... *begins writing Hunger Games-like shorts*


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 1, 2015)

> Pigeon



I'm not a bird! #-o:smile: What were we talking about? lol



Guy Faukes said:


> I think any regular member can judge, Pigeon. I don't remember there being a criteria when I started.



Just making sure there's no rules specifically against me.


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Bish, still alive and kicking I see.


----------



## LOLeah (Apr 1, 2015)

I broke the tie in favor of bazz's dog. :love-struck:


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 1, 2015)

^I hope that wasn't a bad decision.


----------



## PiP (Apr 1, 2015)

Your dog looks full of mischief, Bazz. Great prompt!


----------



## LOLeah (Apr 1, 2015)

How do you guys decide if there is a tie?


----------



## LOLeah (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh there isn't a tie anymore.  I'm a dork but I really wanted to write about that dog. Lol


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Apr 3, 2015)

So the winner is Bad Decisions? Interesting!


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 3, 2015)

When will the thread for April be opened?


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 3, 2015)

J.J. Maxx said:


> So the winner is Bad Decisions? Interesting!



I hope so, I already wrote a story.  One other time i did that and another prompt won.  Oh well, say la vee.:grin:


----------



## LOLeah (Apr 3, 2015)

I have an idea for Bad Decisions but worry the link to the theme is too tenuous. *head desk*


----------



## Bishop (Apr 3, 2015)

Pluralized said:


> When will the thread for April be opened?



Right now.


----------



## godofwine (Apr 3, 2015)

LOLeah said:


> I have an idea for Bad Decisions but worry the link to the theme is too tenuous. *head desk*



I'm already 416 words into Bad Decisions. I'll probably be finished before I leave work and head to Furious 7 tonight (mad I left my Kindle Fire HD at home)


----------



## LOLeah (Apr 3, 2015)

godofwine said:


> I'm already 416 words into Bad Decisions. I'll probably be finished before I leave work and head to Furious 7 tonight (mad I left my Kindle Fire HD at home)



I have 457 words of something I think could work. If I can keep it within 650 words. ](*,) Such a challenge.


----------



## godofwine (Apr 3, 2015)

LOLeah said:


> I have 457 words of something I think could work. If I can keep it within 650 words. ](*,) Such a challenge.



I'm pretty good now. I still haven't won any of these yet, but not because of issues keeping it under 650, or having issues attempting to reach the threshold or coming up with subject matter. I spin my mental wheel of fortune wheel and when it lands on an idea i run with it. Literature is great. You can kill people and things - I mean literally eviscerate something, but it's not real, and it's completely legal.


----------



## Zeynith (Apr 3, 2015)

I think Bazz should do a retelling of Extreme Irony. That story was great XD


----------



## bazz cargo (Apr 3, 2015)

^Tempting but all LM entries should be fresh. I did have one stroke of luck when I was working on part of my WIP and it fitted the prompt with a tiny edit. 

Hey? You read Extreme Irony? You spying on me?


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, rough draft complete at 655 words. Now I will let it sit for a few days before I begin editing.


----------



## Zeynith (Apr 3, 2015)

> Hey? You read Extreme Irony? You spying on me?



What!? No! I would never! *hides binoculars*

(Seriously though I discovered Catfish Soup the other day and yours is near the top with a ton of views, comments, and stars so I had to lemming over any see what was so interesting :grin


----------



## KellInkston (Apr 7, 2015)

Huhu~ write hard, for you will be judged with great soundness!


----------



## ShadowEyes (Apr 7, 2015)

Mine's okay... Not great, but it's pretty okay. I hope you guys don't judge me too harshly. Does anyone post their work super-early?


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Apr 7, 2015)

ShadowEyes said:


> Mine's okay... Not great, but it's pretty okay. I hope you guys don't judge me too harshly. Does anyone post their work super-early?



No one has posted yet so I'm taking the opportunity to let my story cool before editing. Usually once the first story is posted, the gates open. 

~ J. J.


----------



## LOLeah (Apr 7, 2015)

I am also sitting on something I finished early but want to let cool for awhile and then rewrite. I will definitely be submitting in the next few weeks, spent too long hacking at it already.


----------



## Zeynith (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow still just one. Must be a lot of cooling going on.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, entries usually come rushing in as we get closer to the deadline. The opening week is generally sparse.


----------



## ShadowEyes (Apr 8, 2015)

Zeynith said:


> Wow still just one. Must be a lot of cooling going on.



Or a lot of crying.


----------

